# Getting High, Underground.



## Seahorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Now I know why some of you lot like to POTter about in tunnels. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...unnels-containing-cannabis-worth-225-000.html



> A mushroom farm based in disused railway tunnels was in fact a front for a sophisticated cannabis operation with a potential annual turnover of more than £2m.
> 
> Police raided the underground business after a tip-off and found a warren of industrial-sized growing rooms hidden behind fortress-like steel gates.
> 
> Today four men were jailed for their part in the operation at the disused Faenol Tunnels on the Menai Business Park at Bangor, north Wales.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 22, 2012)

Dam it (pun intended in view of where I am) they've rumbled my farm!!!


----------

